# Groomer woes again!!



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Okay, so all groomers- I need your input again. My groomer (the one that shaved Wrigley down to a "lab look" back in August without telling me) has been booked for FIVE weeks to do the sanitary cut on Wriggs - face, feet, potty places and inside ears. We purposely waited this long so he could be fresh for Christmas. I hated what she did last time (with the shave) but figured I would give her a chance because I've liked what she has done in the past. (His siggie picture) 
So, I bathed him and blew him dry and brushed him today, getting him all ready to go and I got a phone call at 1:45 saying that she just couldn't do the appointment because she had a bad morning with dogs being sick or something and it put her behind and she had four dogs in front of Wrigley (his appt. was at 3:00). So, as disappointed as I was, I was getting ready to ask when we could get him in when she goes on to say that she is totally booked up until almost the 1st of the year. WHAT!!!! I've had this appt. for five weeks!!! I need him to look nice for Christmas and i have family coming i that haven't seen him since last Christmas. I tell her this and she suggests Petsmart (which is about 40 minutes from here - I've NEVER used them before so I have no idea how they would do and I know they are much more expensive. Plus, Wrigley gets carsick on longer trips - so I told her that wouldn't work). She told me she was really sorry but she was just too busy today and everyday until Dec. 29th at 2:00 - when my visiting family will be leaving by the way.
So my question is: is that normal groomer etiquette? I totally get needing to change an appt here and there, but to cancel an appt booked SO far in advance at this time of year and then NOT be able to reschedule before the holiday...what do you guys think? Am I wrong for thinking she should stay late or come in early to get this done for me?


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh, boy... I'm not a groomer so I don't know if that is a normal/accepted practice or not, but this is one of the reasons that I'm doing my DARNDEST to learn how to do at least the basics myself.

I'm pretty comfortable doing Lucy's face, feet, tail, sanitary and taking care of her ears... I practice all the time (she thinks I'm loopy, but because it has become a regular occurence, she's really, really good for me on the table!) I'm so sorry that your groomer put you in this bind! If I WERE a groomer and I had a good customer who had a longstanding appointment cancelled, I'd find a way to squeeze them in even if it were before or after regular appointments! I hope you can work things out!! Good luck!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Well, considering that face, feet, and tail with an experienced groomer shouldn't take very long, I think she should have squeezed you in. I'm not a groomer either but that was poor customer service if you ask me. Petsmart would be fine for what you want done but I can understand the hesitation of driving that far. What I'd do is call and book the appointment for what you want and then wait there until it's done and make sure you tell them that all you want are those areas and that you will be waiting so they don't make you wait forever. They are pretty good about working with people, at least here they are.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

If you already bathed him, blowed him dry, and brushed him and she's just doing face, feet, tail, and a sanitary clip.. which shouldn't take her longer than 20 minutes, she should have worked you in regardless, especially if you made an appointment for it. At my work, that type of service could be done on a walkin.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I took Jackson to Petsmart on a suggestion. I talked to the groomer who was recommended to me. She made the appointment. When I came back for the the groom, I discovered that she had given me to another groomer! She wasn't even coming in that day. I was very unhappy but left him anyway with my instructions. While I'm not really unhappy with the end result it was not what I asked for. 

I will not be going back there mostly because of the scheduling. She should have told me that she was giving me to someone else. What's the point of asking specifically for a certain groomer if that's not what you get? 

She's probably an excellent groomer and will never miss my business. It just seems like poor client service.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I did call a local small vet that has an inhouse groomer. I've never used her before but she seemed nice when we spoke on the phone and she told me I could bring him in first thing in the morning and she would make it work! The only negative is that usually Wrigley has a #30 blade on his face and she wasn't comfortable with that - she wants to do a #15. She said she thinks it will look nice. So I'm hoping I like that length as I really do prefer a nice sleek look. But honestly, the fact that she is in town - and willing to listen to what I want and work me in makes me VERY appreciative!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I wouldn't be comfortable doing a #30 on the face either, I normally do a reverse #10 on poodle faces.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe a 15 blade is standard for most groomers. I'll do a 30 on Vega but wouldnt touch Dodger with it and I wouldn't want any other groomer to either. A 15 blade does really well though.

Anyway, I personally believe with your appointment so far in advance she should have gotten you in even if it meant her staying late. It's not your fault that her dogs got sick or perhaps she just didn't "feel like it" which is what it sounds like to me...

Things happen, but you also owe it to your clients who are depending on their appointments especially around the holidays. I think that was very poor attitude on her part. I hope this happened for a reason and maybe you end up finding a better and more reliable groomer out of this experience!

Good luck to you!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I wouldn't be comfortable doing a #30 on the face either, I normally do a reverse #10 on poodle faces.


I did a reverse #10 on Harry's butt and it came out really short. I'm thinking of doing his face over in a reverse #10. I think I'd be able to get those wild hairs that grow weird.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah I like doing reverse blades, because you have a better chance of not leaving lines or missing spots.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh good - you guys have made me feel better about the #15 blade. She said something about reverse but I didn't know what that meant. 
I'm hoping tomorrow's groomer and I click, because I'll be more than happy to support someone else. I feel like this original groomer over booked and then didn't feel like making the extra effort on something that was her mistake.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not a groomer either but i sure would be unhappy at that kind of customer service. I just booked appointments for 2 spoo face feet and tail and one spoo full groom and got in in less then a week. That was with my regular goomer.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

gwtwmum2 said:


> Oh good - you guys have made me feel better about the #15 blade. She said something about reverse but I didn't know what that meant.
> I'm hoping tomorrow's groomer and I click, because I'll be more than happy to support someone else. I feel like this original groomer over booked and then didn't feel like making the extra effort on something that was her mistake.


If you go against the grain of the hair instead of with it cuts it shorter.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> I did a reverse #10 on Harry's butt and it came out really short. I'm thinking of doing his face over in a reverse #10. I think I'd be able to get those wild hairs that grow weird.


Do you use you 40 on your laube?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Olie said:


> Do you use you 40 on your laube?


NO, I'm too scared. Did you see Harry's bum? That's a #10 in reverse. I'm afraid of those high numbers for some reason. I use the #15 on the Laube though.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KPoos said:


> NO, I'm too scared. Did you see Harry's bum? That's a #10 in reverse. I'm afraid of those high numbers for some reason. I use the #15 on the Laube though.


I used the 40 on both Suri and Olie........It did fine but the lower numbers dont seem to cut real well??


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I loooove my #40 blade, but you have to be careful with it. I DO NOT use it in reverse, you can give them razor burn, and I normally just kinda glide it over the skin, I never press with it.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Ugh, she did have poor customer service skills. I am massivly super busy at the moment (13 dogs a day working alone.) and some of my appointments can start running into each other more than I intended, putting me behind a bit, but generally that will end up meaning either lunch eaten on the run, or a later finish. I'm not going to cancel an appointment from people that I have taken pains to get them slotted in well in advance of the silly season!

Though on the same note, I had a customer (who didn't have an appointment) also state to me that he thought I should be working harder and longer hours if the work is there to be done (ie, his dog) and surely I couldn't be just turning work away; if it's there, I should be simply getting it done. Obviously he didn't realise I was already doing beyond my capacity anyway, and that I am pushing myself possibly a tad too much right now, even though I told him that. *sigh*

So yes, she was wrong to cancel a standing appointment, especially for a wee tidy up that wouldn't have taken long, and personally I would have worked late to fit you in if that was the case. But at the same time I'm now slightly touchy about people *expecting* us groomers to be working long hours just for everyone else, but that's more for those idiots who never made appointments ahead of time. 


I use a 30 in reverse on Paris' face feet and tail all the time, but I'd never use it on a client poodles face unless specifically requested and they knew their dog could take it. I have on occasions used the 30 on some poodles feet to get 'em slick, cos feet are tougher than faces!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

This might sound weird to you but did you happen to complain or were you obviously unhappy about wrigs last groom? Don't get me wrong, I don't mean anything like did you flip out and act like a fool LoL though every groomer alive has had that client before, Im just curious if the groomer knew you were unahppy. 

The reason I ask is that it sounds an awful lot like she is trying to drop you as a client either because she doesn't like grooming your poodle or because she took it personally that you weren't happy last time around. The best way I know of to get rid of a client is to pull some crazy stunt with their appointment like that... especially around christmas. 
I would never do it of course I'm more blunt - go away and don't come back. LoL. No just kidding, I'm more polite than that but I would never book and then cancel an appointment for anything other than a medical reason - mean I was the one who was sick. If I don't want to work with you I just refuse your appointment and I'll tell you why, most of the time I have a referral for you too on who you CAN call. On the rare occasion I have had clients who are just freaks, the real yell and scream at you drama drama type. In those cases I don't tell them why, I just tell them I am booked sorry you'll have to call back because I don't open my appointment book past a certain number of weeks or months. I can't book your next appointment three months from now on a wednesday, I have no idea what I might be doing and might want to take some time off every now and again. 

Some groomers put up with a lot of crap from clients around christmas but most of the time it's from people who didn't listen back in October and Nov. when they were told the christmas appointments were booking up and they'd better go ahead and reserve one. Then they call around the 15th and guess what... So sorry I'm booked. I bend over backwards most years (haha not this one obviously since I can't bend over much at all) to work late and squeeze as many people in as I can. I would NEVER turn away a dog who had already been brushed and bathed and only wanted FFT... thats crazy. It would take just a few minutes and done - easy money. Duh thats a no brainer to me. 

Hahah, all this comming from the groomer who's dog is unclipped, dirty, and kind of matted at this very moment  Oh well... it'll be fixed tomorrow, help is on the way! 

FD, that story kind of cracks me up and makes me mad for you all at the same time. I can't stand people like that, and people who tell me "well you're a groomer thats just part of the job" refering to their dog trying to take my face off at some point. I can't believe it but this week one of my "best" clients, who I have griped about before but cannot at the moment afford to lose because she behaves MOST of the time and I llove the dog actualy called me on my cell after being told by my husbad I was in labor and delivery because there was a complication and complained that this might get in the way of getting her dog groomed before christmas. Sorry??? WHAT?? Did you seriously just imply that a bath and a haircut is more important? She brought the dog in on Thursday she insisted it be thursday after I told her I really needed a day to myself after three days being poked and proded at the hospital and friday would be better. Whatever, I decided to just get it over with so sure come on ahead on Thursday. When she picked the dog up she had the nerve to complain that it had taken so long this time (well dumby you're dog was a month overdue b/c u no showed for two appts and sheesh I needed to take breaks) and mentioned that she wished I had just gone ahead and had the c-section Monday so I could get back to work... 
Rofl, ummm yeah sure, it's real likely I would have been able to groom your dog this week if I had just had surgery for one and two ummmm delivering a baby 11 weeks early is kind of a big deal...

John and I have talked about it and he was REALLY upset and made me promise that as soon as Nicholas is born and settled and I'm back in business she is gone. As much as I love the dog and as nice as the lady can be sometimes I just cannot forgive that.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow wonder, that is some nerve of that client to do that to you. I hope you do drop her as a client because to me that isn't forgivable and shows how little compassion she has for anybody other then herself.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wonder - it's funny you say that. Because when I've told what happened to my parents and a few other people, they came to the same conclusion that she doesn't want me. I'm confused because I actually NEVER ended up calling her and complaining. After I wrote you guys about the last time, I just resolved to be REALLY specific in the future. And when I picked Wriggs up from that groom, I didn't even act unhappy. I just said I understood and that his body was what I wanted (didn't comment on ears or tail). 
The only thing I know is that I usually come in around every 8 weeks sometimes even 10 weeks. And I only do the full body cut twice a year, otherwise it is the sanitary cut (I think that is what we call this one?). So maybe I just don't bring in enough money to make me worth it? I've asked her every visit if Wriggs behaved and she always tells me yes - plus the new groomer I used yesterday gave him the highest score for grooming, so I don't think it is his behavior. The ONLY thing I can think of is the money...
The new girl yesterday turned out to be nice and I didn't mind what she did. A few things I would work with but I think I'm going to try her out for awhile and see. 
And I will say I totally understand why you would dump the client you had - she sounds very rude! I try to be nice, I really do.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

from what you said about your grooming habits as far as bringing him in I would almost bet Wonder on the fact that she is indeed flushing you from her list and it is very possible that is has something to do with money and the sched. you keep for grooming. I would be in the same position and would really consider dropping a spoo client that I only clip all over twice a year, that or the price for the all over groom wouldn't be acceptable to you. Just because most of the people in my area who keep their dogs on a sched. like yours don't take care of them. I know you do take care of yours  I keep as many of my grooms on a standing appointment as possible and explain that if you don't come at least monthly (with a spoo) the price doubles and keeps going up because it is more work and more time (for the all over cut, a fft and sanitary doesn't take much time lol). Just blow drying a dog who has grown out for 6 mo even if his coat is super well cared for isn't worth the $$ that a client is willing to pay. I don't take northern and a lot of double coated breeds even for baths for the same reason. It isn't worth the money to have to deal with all that undercoat and trying to get it dry,not to mention the clean up time with all that hair, plus I'm just not super fond of huskys and GSD's no offense to anyone. You can take your husky to petsmart and a get a bath for like 20 bucks and they can use a kennel dryer and get him done in about 3 hours. Why would you want to pay me three times that to do it. Since that same dog takes me all day or at least half of it to get dry (and I don't use kennel dryers so it's all done by hand) it could really affect my income with the small number of dogs I take in at one time. Nope, I refer those people elsewhere I think it's more fair for everyone involved. I try and think about what I myself would be willing to pay if I were the client when I set my prices. I'd be on the fence with a poodle like your boy. It would depend on how nice you were LoL, The other client is one of those every other week for a full groom types and that is the only reason she is still a client... for the moment. It's a numbers game, when I can afford to lose her I will do it will all haste. 

I think I am getting grouchy lately because I find myself being more and more picky with my grooming clients especially now since I don't want to work myself to death anymore and I'm really seriously thinking of not grooming any longer. I may go back to just training full time and groom only my favorite dogs.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Aidan said:


> Wow wonder, that is some nerve of that client to do that to you. I hope you do drop her as a client because to me that isn't forgivable and shows how little compassion she has for anybody other then herself.


Aiden she isn't the only client to call me this week while I was in the hospital. The difference was though that the first client had an appointment for the afternoon I was admited and my husband called her to cancel. She called me later that day to make sure I was OK, and to tell me it was no big deal if her terrier didn't get groomed, "he could wait till next christmas if he had too" she said. LoL. The other client who called has an appt for next week and needed to confirm, John told her the same thing, I would have to get back with her and we'll see. She was soooo upset that something bad might be happening, she even offer to come hep with the groom when I felt up to it because she doesn't want me to overdue it or get hurt. She dropped a box of chocolates off at the house the other day with a nice note from her dog. I think we need a few more of those type people in the world lol


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Olie said:


> Do you use you 40 on your laube?


If you are using a Speed feed or a Moser, then the blade is dull. Not cutting on the lower settings if the first sign


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I do understand the money. But on the flip side (for me personally), I am a stay at home mom that babysits. For a nine hour day of bbsitting, I make $25per day. My husband teaches school. So, I do understand that a person wants something to be worth it, but on the other hand - I know I can't afford to go as often as I'd LOVE to go. So, I guess if she doesn't think I'm worth it, I wish she would just say rather than leave me hanging during an important time. 
Wonder - with Nicholas coming, I can see why you might want to cut back for awhile or consider doing something else. The nice thing about it is, I would assume it will be there for you if you want to come back to it, right?


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

I think the old groomer just wanted to have you leave. It's time for you to start doing your own grooming  Spoos are very time consuming for groomers, and most want them in every 4 weeks. If the coat is clipped short, then they can go 8 weeks. 
Wonderpup, I grew a backbone when I turned 50 (WAHOOO!) and no longer take on problem clients. Altho I can't imagine doing any other type of work, I will slow down when I reach 65 (8 more years..hehehe) or if I die...lol


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Wonder: It's times like this you realize who the clients are that you definitely want to stick around and then those others that are disposable and can find someone else to annoy!

It's a shame you like the dog so much, but your health and stress just isn't worth it! It's always nice to know that clients care so i'm glad to hear not all of yours are being jerks! It's the time of the year when everyone should be thinking of others, you'd hope it was done year round but this time especially so it does seem like that other client is just being a well... you know

I hope everything is okay and that you are back on your feet again soon. Don't work yourself too hard! I'd come over and brush/bathe your dogs for you if i could!


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

also to the original poster... have you considered learning how to groom your standard? It's pretty simple to do just basic fft and even an all over, especially if you use guard combs. The tools can be expensive but when you compare that to the price of grooming over and over you definitely save money in the long run, and you can always buy stuff used...

Clippers (new) 120
used maybe around 80

10, 15, 5, 7, 30 blade ... maybe $100 total assuming $20 a blade some might be more/less depending what brand or where you find them.. again groomers.net you can sometimes find blades used for as little as $5-$8 bucks, i bought an entire second set of blades for backup for pretty cheap.. had to pay to have them sharpened that was it.

guard combs... can get a plastic set for about $25 or the wahl set (which i prefer) for about $40, i think you can even buy them seperately instead of the set but that all depends on what kind of groom you want to do.

Shears can usually find a set straight/curved used for about $100

The most expensive thing you'd need is a dryer.. mine was about $300 but sometimes you can find those used as well also sometimes self serve bath areas have a dryer and you could use that for grooming your poodle, they usually charge like $15 for the use of their supplies but that would include their shampoo/tub/brushes/dryer etc... 

Anyway, it does get expensive buying everything but it's something to think about.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree, I think you can get by doing a sanitary trim on your own. I am just starting out learning to groom but I can tell you that it took me 3 1/2 hours to groom Harry start to finish and that's including brushing him out in the beginning, bathing him and drying him with a crappy dryer. But I shaved his entire rear end instead of shaving his whole body so it might have pushed it into more time had I done an even cut or something more specific on his body. Now if I had a better dryer I would cut half an hour off the grooming time but still 3 hours for what I'd charge someone (probably only $40 because I'm learning) isn't worth it. I was told by a groomer that time is money to them. The bigger dogs take longer so they make less money (even though they charge more per hour it's less) grooming them.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

tintlet said:


> If you are using a Speed feed or a Moser, then the blade is dull. Not cutting on the lower settings if the first sign


Mine was brand new out of the box, and it seems dull to be honest. If I use the lower settings, it's like it wont go thru the hair.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Olie said:


> Mine was brand new out of the box, and it seems dull to be honest. If I use the lower settings, it's like it wont go thru the hair.


try using just 1/2 of the blade..don't do a full swipe. sometimes the blade can't handle a lot of hair at once. 

also take the blade off the clipper and see if it need cleaning. to clean the Moser and Speed feed blades, you use a small zip tie and poke out the hair between the blades 

dirty hair will ruin a blade in one swipe

or you may have gotten a bad blade!! buy extras..lol

Gloria


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Olie said:


> Mine was brand new out of the box, and it seems dull to be honest. If I use the lower settings, it's like it wont go thru the hair.


One of the girls on here sent me to the blade guy's website and they have some great vids on how to take care of your stuff. Thing is I never knew this but the speed feed comes with a coating on the blade! That's why when I tried to use it the first time it barely cut anything. So you are supposed to clean it in blade wash BEFORE you ever use it on anything. You have to get that waxy film off of it. I believe they said it's to protect the blade for shipping or whatever. I've since washed mine and oiled them up and they work wonderfully. Harry's face being patchy is not the speed feed, it's me.


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

WonderPup said:


> from what you said about your grooming habits as far as bringing him in I would almost bet Wonder on the fact that she is indeed flushing you from her list and it is very possible that is has something to do with money and the sched. you keep for grooming. I would be in the same position and would really consider dropping a spoo client that I only clip all over twice a year, that or the price for the all over groom wouldn't be acceptable to you. Just because most of the people in my area who keep their dogs on a sched. like yours don't take care of them. I know you do take care of yours  I keep as many of my grooms on a standing appointment as possible and explain that if you don't come at least monthly (with a spoo) the price doubles and keeps going up because it is more work and more time (for the all over cut, a fft and sanitary doesn't take much time lol). Just blow drying a dog who has grown out for 6 mo even if his coat is super well cared for isn't worth the $$ that a client is willing to pay. I don't take northern and a lot of double coated breeds even for baths for the same reason. It isn't worth the money to have to deal with all that undercoat and trying to get it dry,not to mention the clean up time with all that hair, plus I'm just not super fond of huskys and GSD's no offense to anyone. You can take your husky to petsmart and a get a bath for like 20 bucks and they can use a kennel dryer and get him done in about 3 hours. Why would you want to pay me three times that to do it. Since that same dog takes me all day or at least half of it to get dry (and I don't use kennel dryers so it's all done by hand) it could really affect my income with the small number of dogs I take in at one time. Nope, I refer those people elsewhere I think it's more fair for everyone involved. I try and think about what I myself would be willing to pay if I were the client when I set my prices. I'd be on the fence with a poodle like your boy. It would depend on how nice you were LoL, The other client is one of those every other week for a full groom types and that is the only reason she is still a client... for the moment. It's a numbers game, when I can afford to lose her I will do it will all haste.
> 
> I think I am getting grouchy lately because I find myself being more and more picky with my grooming clients especially now since I don't want to work myself to death anymore and I'm really seriously thinking of not grooming any longer. I may go back to just training full time and groom only my favorite dogs.


I haven't read this entire thread thru, but I have to agree with WP on this one..

It's nothing personal, and the _occasional client_ may very well be extremely kind, etc.. whenever they come in for their sparse visits. At the end of the day tho, the groomer has a business to operate. When you put all of the clients into a giant pool, you have to prioritize. The groomer has to figure out what is going to be best for them and their business. They may love your pet, and the groom may only take a short time... but there are other factors that are more important to consider. Scheduling can be more tricky than ya'll think! There's more to it than just writing your name down in the book next to a designated time slot. There is alot to balance.

I don't think being selective translates to being greedy.. it's just business. Of course, if this happens to us as a client it makes us feel like crap.. but we have to see it from the other side of the coin as well. An established groomer has also worked hard enough in his/her career that she can be selective. Compare it to a hair salon for us humans - that's why there are senior stylists, then the jr. stylists who take on the "smaller", less lucrative jobs.. 
I also want to add that sometimes, as clients we may think that we are being kind and non-offensive, but sometimes we can emit a body language or attitude that we are unaware of that some groomers just don't take kindly too.. 

Anyway who has ever worked in a customer service based industry will be able to relate - there are some clients who are amazing, and some that just plain suck.. and some that lay in the grey area... 

I see my groomer every 2 months or so.. I take Snoops and now Orville in, even if they are not do for a groom. I might just take them in for a face/feet/tail.. and I always make sure that I tip very well.. this way I stay in the loop. I know that not everyone can afford to do something like this.. but when I took on my two poodles, I knew I would have to make some adjustments and sacrifices. 

My groomer has a very funny sign posted at her register for customer's to read, all relating to etiquette, etc.. next time I'm in I will take a photo. 

Anyway, bottom line is.. don't get offended.. just carry on and find a new groomer and start a fresh relationship.. it will be better for all parties involved 

WP - hope you and "Cletus" are doing well! reggers:


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

In the end, I don't have a problem if she decided that I wasn't a good client due to money...but I still take issue with canceling an appt. made five weeks earlier right before Christmas. I just think if you don't want my business - just tell me you don't. Honestly, I don't think it was my attitude either (although I do understand what you are trying to say) because when she butchered Wriggs back in Sept. I was like, "Oh, I totally understand - I'll make sure I keep his knots out from now on...but he still looks so nice" I didn't act upset at all.
The good news is that I think I've found someone else. So hopefully it will all work out in the end. 
Thanks for the thoughts on the baby.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I;m glad you found somebody else honestly I cannot imagine canceling a christmas appt. Thats just nutz to me. Like I said I may refuse an appointment but once I have made you one I will be dying before I call you and tel you it's a no go. I had to resched. an appointment reccently because I had to go to the hopsital, about the first of the month I guess it was. I was just starting to have difficulty. Anyway I lost the client basicly which I felt bad about but I couldn't very well say I wasn't going to go to my appointment and I don't normaly work on Saturdays anyway which said client knows. She just called me today so I guess she's over it and ready to come back?? She has a serious flea issue is more like it - welcme to Fla - and it's gotten so out of hand she needs help. I think I peeved her off again though  What can I say I have a way with people maybe? She wanted to drop him off before work and leave him all day, I told her no problem BUT she would need to stop buy and pick up a capstar for me to give him because I JUST got rid of the flea problem he brought over in Nov. and am not in a hurry to re-do all my efforts or have my dog's reinfested. Of course I didn't say that to her I said something along the lines of we've just cleaned the carpets and are getting things ready for the baby to make an early arrival so I really would need to make sure he was totally flea free before allowing him into the house after his groom, hence the capstar. I get the impression she isn't coming in the morning... ?


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

LOL - Wonder, that is funny. And completely understandable. You'd have to watch for fleas especially now that you groom at home. 
Honestly, this isn't the first time she had to cancel - this summer's appt. I was walking in with Wriggs for a full body appt and she said she had to cancel because her son broke his nose and was being taken to the hospital. TOTALLY understandable. I hoped all would be well, and even asked her about her son every time I came in after that. I grabbed Wriggs and we said we would reschedule when things calmed down. And did about a week later.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

tintlet said:


> I think the old groomer just wanted to have you leave. It's time for you to start doing your own grooming  Spoos are very time consuming for groomers, and most want them in every 4 weeks. If the coat is clipped short, then they can go 8 weeks.
> Wonderpup, I grew a backbone when I turned 50 (WAHOOO!) and no longer take on problem clients. Altho I can't imagine doing any other type of work, I will slow down when I reach 65 (8 more years..hehehe) or if I die...lol


LoL, WOW I can't imagine waiting till I was 50 for my backbone. Nope, mine came in early I had been grooming at petsmart about a year 1/2 when suddenly stopped taking bull crap from clients and if customer service suffered Oh freakin' well. I told a client one time that he was welcome to yell at the baby groomer who was just learning or the bather if he must but he was NOT going to yell at ME. He started requesting me specificly for the rest of the time I worked there and never let anyone else do his two dogs, actually he sprouted some manners. After I left P.S. I put up with a lot less and now I don't put up with much at all from clients and flat out refuse large breeds and anything with attitude issues and anyone who doesn't come in often enough to make it worth my time. I'm only 26... I think I better quit while I'm ahead maybe by the time I'm 30 I might just be to picky to groom anyone's dog. Maybe I should just do poodles? At the moment I don't let this crazy poodle lady bother me so much though after baby she will probably have to go. I can't imagine calling her because I had an emergancy with the baby and needed to resched. her apt, she'd flip out and it would be all over. I'd surely lose it. As much as I love dogs they just cannot be placed above the health, safety and wellbeing of any child. 

gwtwmum2 The more I think about it the more and more I don't know that I want to groom much anymore. I CERTAINLY don't want to work for anyone else doing it. I figure if the present economy prevents my business from thriving so be it but I might as well find an office or child care type job if I'm going to have to work for somebody else. I don't know that I could stomach going back to doing 95-100 % of the work and just making 50% of the profit working at somebody else's salon. Might as well find something else to do for that money and not worry about bring home fleas or getting bitten or hurt by a dog or cat. I am hoping that the training will pick up again and plan to add a couple of weekly group classes and not teach the classes for the kennel club anymore since they don't pay it's a volenteer thing. I can charge WAY less that what some of the other trainers in the area are charging because I don't believe you should pay a premium to be responsible and my overhead is almost non existent compared to what they have to pay since I can work from home. Plus it would give me the day mostly free to be a mother which I wasn't fond of at first but now... well I kind of don't want to miss anything if I can help it. My mother missed out on a lot of my childhood because she was a slave to her job to make ends meet. Working from home doing having the work I can double or triple the income I was making working elsewhere. Seems like a no brainer to at least give it a good try.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I think you are smart Wonder. I taught high school before my kids came. For awhile I just was a stay at home mom but then when things got a bit tight, I took on kids to babysit. I have two little boys - ages 20 months and almost 3 and then my current youngest (who is four). Somedays it gets hectic BUT I work for great parents who treat me respectfully. They let me take their kids to Wal-mart or whatever errands I need to do. I even took them with my to my 7 year old's Christmas party this year so I didn't have to miss it.
Next year with my new little guy (Micah), I will just keep the 20 month old - who will be close to 29 months. (Or almost 2 1/2). My youngest will be in Kindergarten and my oldest in second grade. So I don't think that will be too bad. Anyway, I say that to say you can come up with all kinds of creative ways to stay home with Nicholas and not have to miss out. Good luck with whichever you decide! The little years go SOOOO FAST! and before you know it, they are in school. I'm glad I was able to be home and not miss them. (Although some days I was ready to pull my hair out, but that is a different topic all together!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

there is someone in my town who cancelled out Christmas appointments too, I got three separate phone calls from people in the 10 days leading up to Xmas, all saying their groomer cancelled their appointment and they know I'm probably full, but they have to ask anyway... Poor souls, I was so full I couldn't possibly fit them in, I should have asked who they went to though, there's only 4 other shops in town, and it sounds like one is loosing customers now!!


----------



## cuddleparty (Apr 27, 2009)

gwtwmum2 said:


> In the end, I don't have a problem if she decided that I wasn't a good client due to money...but I still take issue with canceling an appt. made five weeks earlier right before Christmas. I just think if you don't want my business - just tell me you don't. Honestly, I don't think it was my attitude either (although I do understand what you are trying to say) because when she butchered Wriggs back in Sept. I was like, "Oh, I totally understand - I'll make sure I keep his knots out from now on...but he still looks so nice" I didn't act upset at all.
> The good news is that I think I've found someone else. So hopefully it will all work out in the end.
> Thanks for the thoughts on the baby.



I agree that if it could have been avoided, the groomer should have had some consideration and given you advance notice that they couldn't take you. Especially since it is Christmas... it's important for our babies to look their best! In addition, if the groomer is trying to blacklist you, again - would be great if they could let you know the relationship is not going to work out. However, everyone goes about things their own way.. they may not want you as a client, but they may not have the heart to tell you to your face and hurt your feelings. I suppose word of mouth is something to worry about as well.. if you go and tell your dog friends what the groomer said, the groomer is the one who would get black balled in the end. *sigh* It's a tricky circle..


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

cuddleparty said:


> I suppose word of mouth is something to worry about as well.. if you go and tell your dog friends what the groomer said, the groomer is the one who would get black balled in the end. *sigh* It's a tricky circle..


If she was worried about word of mouth cuddleparty she made the BIGGEST mistake here by not just saying 'hey I don't want to groom your dog anymore". Canceling an appt like that was a huge no no and gives real ammo so to speak to a client who is now going to use another groomer.

As a groomer I can tell you word of mouth is important. A happy client will tell maybe two or three people they use and like you if it happens to come up in coversation. An unhappy client will tell at least 10 friend and 20 stangers if they can just because they know those people have dogs, or see the stranger with a dog. It'll be "Oh look at the puppy, well don't use so and so for grooming they are just awful!! Rude and mean and they hurt my baby!!" You'll also notice that the story has a way of being MUCH more dramatic than whatever the reality of the situation was lol. MOST of the time an unhappy client who you've flushed and just come out and said hey don't come back for whatever reason you choose will NOT admit that you kicked them out of the shop. Trust me, if I had a penny for every vicious agressive dog that had been kicked from every shop in town who called me up and managed to get an appt and DIDN;T share that important info with me I'd be a very rich groomer  It's only after the fact they they will admit yeaaahhhh, fluffy didn't like the other groomer and we can't go there, or spike growled at the last bather and or took a bite out of the vet. They won't tell their friends they were kicked out of a place for behavior (theirs or their dogs) either. They'll blame the groomer, and say they are going elsewhere. However if you do something crazy like bump them from their appointment at christmas you can bet your life they will be on the phone with everyone they know saying what a evil nasty person you are. They will remember too and a year or two from now will still be likely to share with another dog owner what you did to them. They will conviently forget, (usually), an experience where they were told a groomer would no longer provide service for them and they should look elsewhere... especially since most people know deep down when they were wrong though they aren't likely to admit it to anyone else.  This groomer would have been FAR better off telling the clients she no longer wanted that she wouldn't provide service for them in the comming year than doing what she did. If she wasn't trying to get rid of gwtwmum2 she made an even bigger mistake because she's certainly lost a client and given her reason to share her poor experiences which could do some damage to her business especially is she's done it to more than one client recently. Opps on her part for sure!!


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

It's a shame that groomer treated you the way she did, and it's good that you found another, so you at least had him groomed for X-Mas. Very unprofessional behavior on her part.

A good groomer is worth their weight in gold (and then some!), and sometimes it takes awhile to find one who can even groom a Standard Poodle correctly, or, one who is willing to take a Standard, because of the work involved. I know a lot of SPoodle breeders who show, so I knew exactly what I wanted, yet often didn't get even close to what I asked for (along with a picture and/or written instructions)! 

So. I ordered a Wahl Arco (cordless trimmer w/adjustable blade) and began doing FF&T myself, AND the topknot. Told the groomer not to touch topknot, and just do the body. Eventually, I ordered the Andis UltraEdge 2 speed, and just did it all myself. I use the #40 (Wahl Arco) on FF&T. It's a really nice clipper, easy to use, and if I could learn to do it in my late 50's with bum thumbs, you can, too! lol My Poodles were so patient with me, and I swear, when I asked them to please, don't move, they didn't so much as blink! LOL I'm impressed with myself when it comes to the face and feet - totally naked skin with no clumps under the eyes, or whispies left on feet (which often were there w/the groomer)! 

My point being, that when you can't get what you want from someone else, do it yourself! LOL You just may discover that you enjoy it!


----------

